# Tips on getting a Seiko 5



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm looking for tips on buying one or two Seiko 5s. Any recommended Ebay sellers? Overstock.com? Amazon.com? Any place else? Also, which models have the "trad" approval? (Bit of a joke, that.) But seriously. From what I've seen, with a Seiko 5, you can go for the quasi-military look (i.e., green or black face with webbing band), something simpler (a la Timex EZ Reader), or a dive/sport looking watch (along the lines of the "Orange Monster"). In fact, I'm leaning toward the "Orange Monster." Anyway, there is forum info on this topic, but e-commerce tends to change rapidly.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

I've purchased a few items at www.overstock.com with no glitches and fast shipping. I have also used www.bluedial.com a discount online watch store to purchase a Tissot last year. Blue Dial has a very large selection of Seiko watches, including a good many variations of the Seiko 5.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought the version with the black dial from amazon for $56 in October. They are higher now and I don't believe you can buy the black one directly from amazon anymore. Check some of the other models. Amazon has quite a warranty on their watches.

I bought a few grosgrain bands from central watch and they look great on my Seiko 5. I think that makes it a little trad.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is it that makes a Seiko a Seiko "5"?


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

^ A Seiko 5 is a 21 jewel, rather inexpensive, automatic Seiko watch. I have it in simple stainless steel with a silver face. It's a go to watch with a classic look but nothing special.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Try this guy:



That's where I got mine, after reading recommendations on the various watch forums. 

The guy obviously knows Seikos inside-out.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

I have bought a few Seikos on ebay from Asian sellers with no problems. If you like the Orange Monster, I would suggest that you pay a few extra dollars and buy the Seiko SKX781 rather than the Seiko 5 version.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Steve Smith said:


> I have bought a few Seikos on ebay from Asian sellers with no problems. If you like the Orange Monster, I would suggest that you pay a few extra dollars and buy the Seiko SKX781 rather than the Seiko 5 version.


Is not the Seiko SKX781 the "orange monster"? It is not, nor has it ever bee, a "Seiko 5." There are versions of the Seiko 5 that are dive watches, and probably even with orange faces, but the Seiko SKX781 is a different thing entirely.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> Is not the Seiko SKX781 the "orange monster"? It is not, nor has it ever bee, a "Seiko 5." There are versions of the Seiko 5 that are dive watches, and probably even with orange faces, but the Seiko SKX781 is a different thing entirely.


I have been a member of the Seiko & Citizen Watch Forum for several years. I don't consider myself to be a Seiko expert by any means, but I know a little bit about them.

The OP posted _"From what I've seen, with a Seiko 5, you can go for the quasi-military look (i.e., green or black face with webbing band), something simpler (a la Timex EZ Reader), or a dive/sport looking watch (along the lines of the "Orange Monster").

_What he is saying is that he wants to buy a Seiko 5 which looks similar to the orange monster. Those watches exist. Search "Seiko 5 Orange Monster" on ebay and you will find a couple of auctions for the SNZF49J1. That is what I am referring to as "the Seiko 5 version".

When you state "It is not, nor has it ever been, a Seiko 5" I think you are operating under a false assumption that Orange Monster is a Seiko model name. It is not. It is a nickname generated by watch enthusiasts, and is therefore somewhat arbitrary and imprecise. The SNZF49J1 is in common parlance a Seiko 5 Orange Monster.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, exactly correct. The SNZF49J1 is a Seiko 5 orange-faced dive watch and looks very similar to the SXK781 (the "Orange Monster"). No false assumptions here. Re-read my original post, where I state that there are Seiko 5s "along the lines of" the Orange Monster, but that I'm leaning to the OM (itself). Thank you for your input.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

I understand. LOL at me, it didn't register that you WERE the OP. Anyway, can't go wrong with a Seiko.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

JakeLA said:


> Try this guy:
> 
> That's where I got mine, after reading recommendations on the various watch forums.
> 
> The guy obviously knows Seikos inside-out.


I did the same thing, and have ordered from him and been very satisfied with the process.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

www.ewatches.com has a Seiko 5 with a silver face and metal band on their deal of the day for 49.99 with free shipping.


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

Pentheos - widely trusted throughout the WatchUSeek community is the ebay seller PremierWorld / Pokemonu (one seller with two stores). Actually, I just received an skx009 from them this morning and am wearing it as I type.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

rbstc123 said:


> ^ A Seiko 5 is a 21 jewel, rather inexpensive, automatic Seiko watch. I have it in simple stainless steel with a silver face. It's a go to watch with a classic look but nothing special.


Of course! I wear a Seiko 5 with black face daily. Took me years to find the right watch with a classic look.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Though not a Seiko 5, I just bought a Seiko SKX781 (_the_ "Orange Monster"). Offshore Ebay sellers had ones for $180+ ish, some with free shipping, but rather far-off delivery dates. I decided to buy one from amazon for $200ish for, a) faster shipping, and b) returnability if I don't like it. So we'll see.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> Though not a Seiko 5, I just bought a Seiko SKX781 (_the_ "Orange Monster"). Offshore Ebay sellers had ones for $180+ ish, some with free shipping, but rather far-off delivery dates. I decided to buy one from amazon for $200ish for, a) faster shipping, and b) returnability if I don't like it. So we'll see.


I have an Orange Monster, and absolutely love it! Wear it in good health.


----------



## ImageIsCofidence (May 20, 2008)

I just got my classic look SEIKO 5. I will put on leather straps and wear it with my suits. Its model # SNXF01. I purchased at worldofwatches.


----------

